# Deactivated account



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I remember you.

You were bragging how reliable your BMW was and how you got such a great deal on it.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

cratter said:


> I remember you.
> 
> You were bragging how reliable your BMW was and how you got such a great deal on it.


Because it was a deal but put 20 k miles in snow and ice on 3xx rwd car with all seasons that suppose to be good in two months. Diff broke and ******. But the thing is i am not asking that and you have a pain in the ass.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh sorry. You have one of the lowest ratings in your area. That's why uber is telling you you need to take the course to learn how to be better.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

4.5 is low? My pax dont deserve 2 for theyre behavior so just stop with your non sense.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


It's the one-star ratings that are causing the problem. 5% of people who left you a rating rated you 1* and that is too high. Normally pax will 1* you only rarely. When it happens, it's because they're blind drunk and being unreasonable and the driver ejects them/ends their ride, or they throw a tantrum because they can't have drive-thru, or connect their phone to the stereo, or drink alcohol in the car etc. And from what you say, you are taking a lot of drunks and other assorted .

My advice would be to improve your curbside filtering. Learn to identify who is likely to be a and/or excessively drunk _before_ they get in the car, and refuse them service. Also, keep your chat down; don't try to talk to them. Just smile at them and say hello when they get in, smile at them and say goodbye / have a nice day / evening when they get out, and that's it. Also make sure that you're good with GPS or know where you're going.

If you didn't have 5% 1 stars; if your 1 stars were only 1% of your ratings then - changing nothing else - your overall rating would be 4.72 now. So take the course and try the above. If that doesn't work, then drive the day shift for a while until you build up a sizeable cushion.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's the one-star ratings that are causing the problem. 5% of people who left you a rating rated you 1* and that is too high. Normally pax will 1* you only rarely. When it happens, it's because they're blind drunk and being unreasonable and the driver ejects them/ends their ride, or they throw a tantrum because they can't have drive-thru, or connect their phone to the stereo, or drink alcohol in the car etc. And from what you say, you are taking a lot of drunks and other assorted .
> 
> My advice would be to improve your curbside filtering. Learn to identify who is likely to be a and/or excessively drunk _before_ they get in the car, and refuse them service. Also, keep your chat down; don't try to talk to them. Just smile at them and say hello when they get in, smile at them and say goodbye / have a nice day / evening when they get out, and that's it. Also make sure that you're good with GPS or know where you're going.
> 
> If you didn't have 5% 1 stars; if your 1 stars were only 1% of your ratings then - changing nothing else - your overall rating would be 4.72 now. So take the course and try the above. If that doesn't work, then drive the day shift for a while until you build up a sizeable cushion.


Thank you. If i take the online course tomorrow do you know how long do i have to wait for this "certificate" delivered to me? Or is it going straight to uber?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> Thank you. If i take the online course tomorrow do you know how long do i have to wait for this "certificate" delivered to me? Or is it going straight to uber?


It's Uber, so they could do it immediately or they could fumble it and it ends up in the hands of Rohit. There's really no way of predicting anything to do with administration of documents and Uber - anything could happen. As far as who the certificate should go to, I don't know.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In the Uber world 4.80 and above is good. 4.60-4.80 is acceptable. Anything below 4.60 is when they talk about getting rid of you, worldwide. Like it or not, Cratter is correct, 4.50 is low.

Whatever you have been doing has demonstrated a pattern of causing people to rate you low. Maybe your driving is jerky, or you have a smell to you, or your car is dirty, or you insist on talking about God or Trump. Maybe you hit on women. I have no idea, but it needs to change, or you are done.

Don't hate the messenger.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Step One: Don't smoke weed with your passengers anymore.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Being deactivated is the best thing that can happen to any driver. Stop driving people for free.


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

Lol, I’ve seen riders with 4.0 ratings. Talk about double standards.

Does Uber even deactivate riders?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Go to Costco...mints and water. Take the Uber course but also read up on Reflexology so you can foot massage


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't pick up drunks and don't try to pick up the women.

Hey, does anyone here have the new address and hours of the Green Light Hub in Secaucus NJ


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

There is something very suspect about you. Yes the 1 star ratings are ridiculously high. But what's with your 2 star ratings? NO ONE GETS 2 STAR RATINGS.

Pax only give 1 star ratings to punish the driver. I 've done 2000 trips and MAYBE have one or two 2 star ratings. (Yes i have more 1 star ratings). When pax hate, they hate and go for the 1 star.

If you have so many 1 and 2 star ratings you're obviously doing something very wrong. I recommend showering every day. It should help somewhat.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


Do you keep your car clean and 100% free of trash, any smells (smoke or whatever else), etc? Is your driving smooth? Do you keep the GPS on mute so it's not yelling out directions that pax can hear?

Are you friendly and easy going with your riders? Have you received any negative rider comments that Uber has shared with you? I've never received any 1 or 2 star ratings from pax so I don't know what you could be doing that would cause them to rate you so low. Do you smoke cigarettes or cigars in your vehicle? And you're always clean and fresh-smelling, your clothes are nice and freshly laundered, etc?

Do you chat a lot with your pax? Maybe to the point where they don't want to talk so much?

There must be something you're unaware of that is causing these low ratings; what's your routine when pax enters your car?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


Take an ESL course while you are at it.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


You are truly clueless!!


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

16 1 star ratings?????....You have to be saying stuff people don't like. So....STFU unless you absolutely have to speak and when speaking...don't argue/complain. Be polite .. apologetic even if it's not warranted and/or you don't want to.

Something tells me you get into arguments with your passengers .. If you can't stop yourself from doing that find something else to do....


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a average driver this is how your report should look.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

20k miles in 3 months?? So, if you drive six days a week, you are averaging 277mi per shift. Jeez man. Just consider the toll on your body. Is it really that profitable to be hitting UberX so hard in Ann Arbor? Yea, UofM is there obviously but still. Speaking of which, college students can be some of the biggest arsewipe, scamming, rating-tankers fyi.

To paraphrase Riddick, "you made three mistakes". First, you bought a nice car to UberX in. Not only that, it sounds like you made the wrong choice between the repairs and lack of 4wd/awd for your area. Second, you actually borrowed money to do it! And third, you let riders walk all over you and _still_ gave them all 5s. Holy cow dude. Yulli was curt but right; you sound pretty clueless.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I have about half my trips rated too. Original poster only has about one third of his trips rated. I suspect he's getting a lot of people that feel the ride was horrible but are nice enough that they "aren't going to say anything" and just skip the rating all together.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

I cut back on my coffee by blending it 50/50 with decaf.....wasn't as edgey...talked a lot less.....ratings went up.

Also found there is about a minute delay in system to real time....I send out a text that with ETA according to the GPS....I text when I arrived and where I'm parked....ratings went up some more. (keep hands on the wheel....use voice to text)
Oer 3000 ratings...4.91 average


----------



## Firechief (Aug 11, 2017)

The new address is 150 Meadowlands Parkway. Secaucus


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me. I do weekends nights because its the best money but on the other hand its 90% drunk students. Yesterday drunk girl wanted to marry me tried holding hands and when i ignored her she told me i am sassy... Guess what rating i had from her. I can give you hundred more situations like that i ignore and when i ignore them these kids get even more frustrated. Welcome to ann arbor. Only few months left on this job.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> 4.5 is low? My pax dont deserve 2 for theyre behavior so just stop with your non sense.


Yes it is, which is why you now have to pay for their courses. I am not defending the pax here by any means but it seems like with that kind of rating, maybe it is you.



bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me. I do weekends nights because its the best money but on the other hand its 90% drunk students. Yesterday drunk girl wanted to marry me tried holding hands and when i ignored her she told me i am sassy... Guess what rating i had from her. I can give you hundred more situations like that i ignore and when i ignore them these kids get even more frustrated. Welcome to ann arbor. Only few months left on this job.


You're not the only person who drives drunk college kids....I only drive Thursday, Friday and Saturday Nights and my rating is 4.96....pax do suck but from your ratings, it sounds like you are even worse.

I would love to see your comments because they may be telling.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, I think pax will be a lot more critical of you because of your already low rating. You may have to go way above and beyond to keep them happy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> The problem is the pax not me.


Sounds like something heard from new people at an AA meeting.

"It's not me, it's everyone else who has the problem."

In my little town, population of the metro area is about 2.5m, and we have 4 major college presences here (and many many smaller "colleges". My town also has the highest per capita rates of dispensaries, breweries, strip bars, and LGBT community than anywhere in the nation. I drive in the very definition of strange trashed and entitled! I can only imagine Vegas being more odd for stories... Yet somehow we manage over here.

I am guessing you have never done more than 6 months max in any sort of customer service job. What you think is "normal" may not be so in the eyes of the pax.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> 20k miles in 3 months?? So, if you drive six days a week, you are averaging 277mi per shift. Jeez man. Just consider the toll on your body. Is it really that profitable to be hitting UberX so hard in Ann Arbor? Yea, UofM is there obviously but still. Speaking of which, college students can be some of the biggest arsewipe, scamming, rating-tankers fyi.
> 
> To paraphrase Riddick, "you made three mistakes". First, you bought a nice car to UberX in. Not only that, it sounds like you made the wrong choice between the repairs and lack of 4wd/awd for your area. Second, you actually borrowed money to do it! And third, you let riders walk all over you and _still_ gave them all 5s. Holy cow dude. Yulli was curt but right; you sound pretty clueless.


I

I agree with everything you said except the part about "letting passengers walk all over him".....Dollars to doughnuts this guy's mouth and attitude are what's getting him in trouble.



Merc7186 said:


> Yes it is, which is why you now have to pay for their courses. I am not defending the pax here by any means but it seems like with that kind of rating, maybe it is you.
> 
> You're not the only person who drives drunk college kids....I only drive Thursday, Friday and Saturday Nights and my rating is 4.96....pax do suck but from your ratings, it sounds like you are even worse.
> 
> I would love to see your comments because they may be telling.


You nailed it


bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me. I do weekends nights because its the best money but on the other hand its 90% drunk students. Yesterday drunk girl wanted to marry me tried holding hands and when i ignored her she told me i am sassy... Guess what rating i had from her. I can give you hundred more situations like that i ignore and when i ignore them these kids get even more frustrated. Welcome to ann arbor. Only few months left on this job.


Man...I've read through your comments in this thread..

These drivers, myself included, have you figured out...ie...what your problem is and it doesn't have jack ***t to do with drunk college girls wanting to marry you

You're the problem so....either be courteous, respectful, polite, service oriented .. or if you can't bring yourself to do that....move on.

Not everyone is cut out to be a ride-share driver and if that's the case...no big deal because it's not as if this is a dream job everyone is clamoring for.....

good luck


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You spent borrowed money to rideshare In an over priced bmw with a bad ****** and attitude to go with it... They deactivate you and you wanna come back.....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> 4.5 is low? My pax dont deserve 2 for theyre behavior so just stop with your non sense.


It's freakin terrible!


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Go to youryweekly reports and see if anyone has left you comments. That shoukd be all the info you need.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

lol.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

FourOneFive said:


> Lol, I've seen riders with 4.0 ratings. Talk about double standards.
> 
> Does Uber even deactivate riders?


I drove one the other day. I couldn't believe it. First I ever heard of.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

No worries i think i am doing progress. I am slowly getin used to use blinkers!

And live feed! Four drunk girls were just singin loud in my car. Like really loud and anoying. Then on the destination which was a club they told me to wait because they want to get in, see how it is and maybe they will go somewhere else. I told them i cant do that because i got other trips and that i am not gettin paid for waiting. I got insulted and they left. Guess what rating im gonna get. Its like that every day. Two trips eariler five guys went into my car i said four only because of the car capacity. They're mad of course, insulting etc etc. This is how Ann Arbor is so i dont give a about your opinion on my rating because its bullshit. Uber logic is suck your pax for 0.60 per mile and be grateful "business partner" . Well my logic is you want respect you give respect same with being nice. Uber is temporary for me and i am not going fake my attitude for some silly money. You want to lick ass and be proud of stars your choice. I dont care about them neither does uber because this "course" is also bullshit its only about money it doesnt teach you anything.

Oh live feed!

Two drunk stinky ladies with a guy. Yelling, anoying, taking videos with a flash right next to my face! Guess what kind of rating i would get if i tell them to stop? Hmm why dont uber send them on a COURSE! Yeah. I dont give a about those stars. Oh and the drunk guy with those ladies who requested the ride had a 4.84 and on the destination he got into his car and drove away drunk. Oh yeah 5 star human!

Oh wait live feed again!

Another 1 star from those ladies from the club! Bs.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

You must learn to diffuse the situation. Instead if saying "I can't wait" say, "I'm blocking traffic" or "The valet guys just waved at me to move."

Work on things that make a positive impression from the first moment. Immediately after I confirm the location, I explain which color cable is to charge which cell phone, and offer bottled water. "Wow, 5 star service!" Is a common response.

I leave the radio off unless the pax asks for music, then I let them play with it. I don't care what music you like, someone will 1 star you for it.

I try to have a bit if witty banter if they seem to want some.

There is 1 or possibly 2 things you are doing that rubs people the wrong way. We may never guess it (wait, you wave with only 1 finger raised?), but you must either find the problem, fix it and improve your people skills, or change jobs.

I have a sign asking for tips and 5 stars, stating dropping under 4.6 makes a driver face deactivation. Many have 5 starred me because of that sign.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> No worries i think i am doing progress. I am slowly getin used to use blinkers!
> 
> And live feed! Four drunk girls were just singin loud in my car. Like really loud and anoying. Then on the destination which was a club they told me to wait because they want to get in, see how it is and maybe they will go somewhere else. I told them i cant do that because i got other trips and that i am not gettin paid for waiting. I got insulted and they left. Guess what rating im gonna get. Its like that every day. Two trips eariler five guys went into my car i said four only because of the car capacity. They're mad of course, insulting etc etc. This is how Ann Arbor is so i dont give a f*ck about your opinion on my rating because its bullshit. Uber logic is suck your pax d*ck for 0.60 per mile and be grateful "business partner" . Well my logic is you want respect you give respect same with being nice. Uber is temporary for me and i am not going fake my attitude for some silly money. You want to lick ass and be proud of stars your choice.


My tongue gets sore from those stars


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> You must learn to diffuse the situation. Instead if saying "I can't wait" say, "I'm blocking traffic" or "The valet guys just waved at me to move."
> 
> Work on things that make a positive impression from the first moment. Immediately after I confirm the location, I explain which color cable is to charge which cell phone, and offer bottled water. "Wow, 5 star service!" Is a common response.
> 
> ...


I don't.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I don't.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> 4.5 is low? My pax dont deserve 2 for theyre behavior so just stop with your non sense.


Uber considers anything less than five stars per ride unacceptable. Uber considers an overall rating less than 4,6 reason for de-activation. Yes, the star system is flawed, but that is how Uber does things. Odds are that it will not change. I must wonder if Uber will de-activate the self driving cars that get poor ratings.



Julescase said:


> Is your driving smooth?


This is my question. He borrowed money to buy a BMW. I do not know how many miles were on it when he bought it, but................While a BMW may be an overpriced tin box, they are not unreliable cars. If he burned up a rear end and a transmission after twenty thousand miles, I must wonder how he is driving the thing. I have rented some of the worst hoopties as taxis, and I have seen them last longer than that. I only rent when my own cab is in the shop, but I know the histories of the cars that I get. Further, I have known guys who have been renting the same hoopty for over a year. The thing was a hoopty when they got it and it is still a hoopty. Still, I have seen more than a few of them go that year without requiring that kind of work.



mrpjfresh said:


> 20k miles in 3 months?? So, if you drive six days a week, you are averaging 277mi per shift.


If you are running that kind of mileage, you are pretty beat up for the last few hours. Your driving starts to suffer. Your customer can sense this. That might explain the three, two and one stars.



bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me.


You asked the question, the posters can not help it if you do not like the answers. The last quoted sentence is telling. I avoid drunks, but I have run more than a few of them. There, you have only Yoo-em-ay-squared. In the Capitol of Your Nation, we have several colleges. I have run the students from those colleges in a cab and in an UberX car for years. There are three institutions in particular whose students I have hauled over the years. Rarely have I had problems with them,



bavariancapitol said:


> No worries i think i am doing progress. I am slowly getin used to use blinkers!


This comment is most telling. The customers are low rating due to your driving. You are driving in Ann Arbor, Michigan. You are not driving on the _*Autobahn*_. You are not driving in Roma, St. Petersburg, Paris, New York, Tijuana, Cairo or Boston. You can not go flying down streets at one hundred kilometers per hour, turn left from the right lane on two wheels and not use a blinker. If a cab driver in New York did that or my friend in Roma did that, I would not be surprised. If an Uber driver in Tonopah or my brother in Salem did that, I would not feel safe.

This is Uber, not the Indianapolis speed trials or the Monaco Grand Prix.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> You must learn to diffuse the situation. Instead if saying "I can't wait" say, "I'm blocking traffic" or "The valet guys just waved at me to move."
> 
> Work on things that make a positive impression from the first moment. Immediately after I confirm the location, I explain which color cable is to charge which cell phone, and offer bottled water. "Wow, 5 star service!" Is a common response.
> 
> ...


He already said Uber's temporary for him and he doesn't care about actually improving his customer service skills, or employing any "tricks" to protect himself from some of these downratings.

Whatever.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> There is something very suspect about you. Yes the 1 star ratings are ridiculously high. But what's with your 2 star ratings? NO ONE GETS 2 STAR RATINGS.
> 
> Pax only give 1 star ratings to punish the driver. I 've done 2000 trips and MAYBE have one or two 2 star ratings. (Yes i have more 1 star ratings). When pax hate, they hate and go for the 1 star.
> 
> If you have so many 1 and 2 star ratings you're obviously doing something very wrong. I recommend showering every day. It should help somewhat.


1,2,and 3 star ratings! All this points to you being the problem. Smell, clothing, dirty vehicle, poor conversation, bad driving habits, rude behavior, or any combination. UBER is right in that you need to make a change. Go through your comments and read them all to try and discern what they are insinuating. Your statement that you "Give everyone 5 stars but they all deserve 1" signals that you have a lot of hostility toward your PAX, and I bet they feel that in your car. As stated above, try to drive in non drunk times for a while to remove that stimulus from your ratings, and look to make some dramatic changes in your habits and approach.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> No worries i think i am doing progress. I am slowly getin used to use blinkers!
> 
> And live feed! Four drunk girls were just singin loud in my car. Like really loud and anoying. Then on the destination which was a club they told me to wait because they want to get in, see how it is and maybe they will go somewhere else. I told them i cant do that because i got other trips and that i am not gettin paid for waiting. I got insulted and they left. Guess what rating im gonna get. Its like that every day. Two trips eariler five guys went into my car i said four only because of the car capacity. They're mad of course, insulting etc etc. This is how Ann Arbor is so i dont give a about your opinion on my rating because its bullshit. Uber logic is suck your pax for 0.60 per mile and be grateful "business partner" . Well my logic is you want respect you give respect same with being nice. Uber is temporary for me and i am not going fake my attitude for some silly money. You want to lick ass and be proud of stars your choice. I dont care about them neither does uber because this "course" is also bullshit its only about money it doesnt teach you anything.
> 
> ...


Here's a tip:

If you haven't started the trip then the rider is unable to rate you. So if you pull up and see 7 people looking like they want to get in your Corolla then you can just keep driving without picking them up and choose "cancel - too many riders".

Or if someone gets in and they seem like trouble you can cancel before starting the trip. Sure it might lead to them getting mad but they won't be able to rate you. IF you do this I suggest choosing "Do not charge rider" in order to reduce the risk of a complaint.

Another tip: It's much easier to have higher ratings in the day.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber considers anything less than five stars per ride unacceptable. Uber considers an overall rating less than 4,6 reason for de-activation. Yes, the star system is flawed, but that is how Uber does things. Odds are that it will not change. I must wonder if Uber will de-activate the self driving cars that get poor ratings.
> 
> This is my question. He borrowed money to buy a BMW. I do not know how many miles were on it when he bought it, but................While a BMW may be an overpriced tin box, they are not unreliable cars. If he burned up a rear end and a transmission after twenty thousand miles, I must wonder how he is driving the thing. I have rented some of the worst hoopties as taxis, and I have seen them last longer than that. I only rent when my own cab is in the shop, but I know the histories of the cars that I get. Further, I have known guys who have been renting the same hoopty for over a year. The thing was a hoopty when they got it and it is still a hoopty. Still, I have seen more than a few of them go that year without requiring that kind of work.
> 
> ...


An out of warranty BMW is an absolute money pit. That's the reason so many end up on used car lots.

And a bmw on a buy here/pay here lot is an even bigger bomb.

If I have to lay odds on which vehicle holds up better hooptie crown vic vs old bmw I'll go with the vic

I'm guessing the OP bought an older one on the brink of collapse or too fragile for heavy duty use.

There's a reason BMWs hold their value much worse than Camrys or Corollas.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> An out of warranty BMW is an absolute money pit. That's the reason so many end up on used car lots.
> 
> And a bmw on a buy here/pay here lot is an even bigger bomb.
> 
> ...


 All vehicles break. Some more so than others, and depending on how they are upkept, even same models age differently. Among Ferrari buyers, proper documentation of maintenance from original purchase has a $10,000 minimum valuation on any car.

BMW builds amazing machines for the most part, though they are losing their performance edge in recent years and seem to be losing their way in the face of high competition. Older BMW's can be amazing, but can also be horrible, depending on how they were maintained new. Parts and service are expensive, and so owners often let things go, or have unqualified mechanics monkey rig things. I always recommend leasing new ones as opposed to buying, unless you plan to keep it for 20 + years. The point of buying used off of independent lots is solid advise unless you are a skilled German auto mechanic.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me. I do weekends nights because its the best money but on the other hand its 90% drunk students. Yesterday drunk girl wanted to marry me tried holding hands and when i ignored her she told me i am sassy... Guess what rating i had from her. I can give you hundred more situations like that i ignore and when i ignore them these kids get even more frustrated. Welcome to ann arbor. Only few months left on this job.


No, the problem is with you.
It's not the world that's all wrong, and the world will not change the way it does things.
If everyone else can keep a 4.75+ score, you should be able to also.

YOU need to figure out what YOU are doing wrong, and fix it.
OR, find another gig.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> He already said Uber's temporary for him and he doesn't care about actually improving his customer service skills, or employing any "tricks" to protect himself from some of these downratings.
> 
> Whatever.


So he bought too much car (for UX), borrowing to keep running, now paying (because Uber charges for that class) to get reactivated and doesn't care about customer service because only doing temporarily?!? Why even bother in the first place? You're (OP) books must be bleeding red!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> The problem is the pax not me.


Incorrect! It is you. Your posts make it clear, you don't have the temperament to succeed at this endeavor. Don't waste money on a class. You'll still be you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

cratter said:


> I remember you.
> 
> You were bragging how reliable your BMW was and how you got such a great deal on it.


Oh, snap


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> No worries i think i am doing progress. I am slowly getin used to use blinkers!
> 
> And live feed! Four drunk girls were just singin loud in my car. Like really loud and anoying. Then on the destination which was a club they told me to wait because they want to get in, see how it is and maybe they will go somewhere else. I told them i cant do that because i got other trips and that i am not gettin paid for waiting. I got insulted and they left. Guess what rating im gonna get. Its like that every day. Two trips eariler five guys went into my car i said four only because of the car capacity. They're mad of course, insulting etc etc. This is how Ann Arbor is so i dont give a about your opinion on my rating because its bullshit. Uber logic is suck your pax for 0.60 per mile and be grateful "business partner" . Well my logic is you want respect you give respect same with being nice. Uber is temporary for me and i am not going fake my attitude for some silly money. You want to lick ass and be proud of stars your choice. I dont care about them neither does uber because this "course" is also bullshit its only about money it doesnt teach you anything.
> 
> ...


Nuf said...


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


First, What do you feel you did wrong?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

cratter said:


> I remember you.
> 
> You were bragging how reliable your BMW was and how you got such a great deal on it.


Yes, more expensive does NOT mean better quality and reliability. I will take a Toyota/Lexus over BMW any day.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> I am driving for 3 months i have putted 20 k miles on my car. I borrowed money to buy a nice car so the pax feel comfortable and just for uberx. I had to put new transmission, new diff etc 3 k in repairs. Pax are destroying the car the leather, hitting the doors, annoying, drunk, arrogant and still i gave EVERYONE 5 stars not to cause problems for me or them and after all that they are Deactivating my account for having 4.53 rating... And they are sending me on a course... Can someone explain this to me? I have bagdes etc and 4.5 is not a low rating why i have to take the course


4.5 is a terrible rating. Uber is doing you a favor.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments. My car is always 100% uber friendly. The problem is the pax not me. I do weekends nights because its the best money but on the other hand its 90% drunk students. Yesterday drunk girl wanted to marry me tried holding hands and when i ignored her she told me i am sassy... Guess what rating i had from her. I can give you hundred more situations like that i ignore and when i ignore them these kids get even more frustrated. Welcome to ann arbor. Only few months left on this job.


It ain't that uber friendly. Youve got as much room in the back of a 3 series as an a elantra. He'll some Prius have more leg room than a 3 series. Should have splurged and went with a 5 series.

I stopped trusting bmw and Mercedes. Theres a reason almost all used at a reasonable rate is right at 59,000 miles. No one wants to keep a BMW past the warranty period. Many do last when maintained we'll but you never really know how well someone has taken care of their used BMW.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It ain't that uber friendly. Youve got as much room in the back of a 3 series as an a elantra. He'll some Prius have more leg room than a 3 series. Should have splurged and went with a 5 series.
> 
> I stopped trusting bmw and Mercedes. Theres a reason almost all used at a reasonable rate is right at 59,000 miles. No one wants to keep a BMW past the warranty period. Many do last when maintained we'll but you never really know how well someone has taken care of their used BMW.


2011 Chevy Imapala here. 7,000 miles driven since November and hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

start offering pax beer and drink with them


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> He already said Uber's temporary for him and he doesn't care about actually improving his customer service skills, or employing any "tricks" to protect himself from some of these downratings.
> 
> Whatever.


...and yet PAID for their dumb course to keep doing it. Interesting...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> I just can't stand the stupidity of those comments.


Right. Why listen to drivers who have higher ratings? What could we possibly know?



bavariancapitol said:


> The problem is the pax not me.


This is the basis of your issue. Your rating is very low compared to other drivers in your market so, no, it's not the pax, it's you.



bavariancapitol said:


> Uber is temporary for me and i am not going fake my attitude for some silly money. You want to lick ass and be proud of stars your choice. I dont care about them neither does uber because this "course" is also bullshit its only about money it doesnt teach you anything.


You either do it well or you don't. I can see why you don't.



bavariancapitol said:


> Oh and the drunk guy with those ladies who requested the ride had a 4.84 and on the destination he got into his car and drove away drunk. Oh yeah 5 star human!


This from the guy that hands out 5 stars to every pax? Smh.


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> The problem is the pax not me.


LMAO I can see why you got deactivated!! But seriously thank you. It is drivers like you that make PAX so thankful when they get a driver like me instead of one like you. In the end you make drivers like me look good. So, thank you!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Your rating is awful because you are doing something to annoy customers, maybe language barrier, I don't know.

Are you tracking your income and outcome? Because I am concerned that if you look at how much you have made, how much it has cost in depreciation on the vehicle, etc. you're making nothing. You can't be driving these scoundrels around in a nice car if you expect to make any money.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Cut down on the sauerkraut.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

FourOneFive said:


> Lol, I've seen riders with 4.0 ratings. Talk about double standards.
> 
> Does Uber even deactivate riders?


Of course it's a double standard.

Riders = Income

Drivers = Expense

Only as a last resort does ANY company get rid of income.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> Of course it's a double standard.
> 
> Riders = Income
> 
> ...


To be fair, drivers are also income. And pax also carry an expense, acquisition costs and costs to keep the business. The costs of refubds and credits, etc.

Drivers also generate the income, without drivers, theres no income from pax. So it is also a combination of revenue versus expenses.

Some pax will be higher profitability; those that dont game the system for free rides, etc. Some drivers will be higher profitability; drivers that don't achieve bonuses, etc.

Overall a pax provides more profitability overall but both have associated revenue and expense.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> To be fair, drivers are also income.


Drivers are not income. They are expenses that the company will always look to reduce. And the driver expense will ultimately be exchanged with expense of running autonomous vehicles.

You are right - I meant to use the term revenue for passengers. not income, because that's exactly what they are. But drivers are and always will be an expense.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

bavariancapitol said:


> The problem is the pax not me.


That one statement says to ME that the problem IS you. Got a dashcam? Review the videos and watch your passengers faces during the rides. You'll know when you scare or annoy them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> Drivers are not income. They are expenses that the company will always look to reduce. And the driver expense will ultimately be exchanged with expense of running autonomous vehicles.
> 
> You are right - I meant to use the term revenue for passengers. not income, because that's exactly what they are. But drivers are and always will be an expense.


If a contractor generate you $10,000 in revenue and you paid them $5,000 they are not an expense. They are an asset. They may have expenses associated with them, but if they do not help generate revenue, they probably shouldnt be on contract. So while yes a contractor is associated with an expense, they are not only an expense. Without the contractors, there is no revenue. A pax only becomes revenue when a contractor services the account. Without that interaction, the pax is just someone that downloaded their free app.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If a contractor generate you $10,000 in revenue and you paid them $5,000 they are not an expense. They are an asset. They may have expenses associated with them, but if they do not help generate revenue, they probably shouldnt be on contract. So while yes a contractor is associated with an expense, they are not only an expense. Without the contractors, there is no revenue. A pax only becomes revenue when a contractor services the account. Without that interaction, the pax is just someone that downloaded their free app.


OK, you win*

*Two rounds of back and forth on an Internet board is my limit.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> OK, you win*
> 
> *Two rounds of back and forth on an Internet board is my limit.


Not my limit!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

When you get done with the course, whatever it is: I think Uber puts you on probation and monitors your first 50 trips. I don't think they start you over at 5 stars, so please somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

I would like to know more about uber ant resurrections as well.

My ratings is not perfect either. I end up driving in "ant mode" due to being impatient with choosing a good fare.

Almost got deactivated when I smoked in my car and drove a stick shift. Both of those are gone, and doing much better.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

I greet passengers as they get in my car. After that I keep my mouth shut unless they wanna have a conversation. I don't give out anything. I don't kiss anyone's ass. I don't help any passengers who are capable themselves with loading their luggages/groceries. I stay the speed limit and I don't give every passengers 5 stars. I pick up anybody with a rating above 4.5 and if something bad happens, I report it to Uber right away to save my ass. 5 mins and you're not next to my car I cancel trip right away and collect. Just some pointers if you ever get reinstated.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You don't choose this rideshare life. Rideshare life chooses you.

Unfortunately, you weren't chosen.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> Uber is temporary for me


lol. you got that one right


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Drive early, drive daytime and evenings after the rush. You have to do some scouting and figure out hotels, office parks or employment centers, airports, conventions, etc. I drive mornings doing airport runs, and evenings (or weekend afternoons into the late evening) driving people TO the bars, clubs, shows, etc.

I'm rarely driving past 10pm, and usually make my goals.

Mid-day is dead, but early mornings and evenings have far less drama because people are on a schedule and have places to be - not figuring out where their friends are, adding stops, Taco Bell, drunk talk. The most annoying rides I get are businesspeople talking on their phones too loud, which I'll take any over a group of drunk bros or messy girls all cross-screaming at each other.

I know the city and know where I'm going. As for talking? I say hello, ask about their day or something of observation. If they continue, great - if not I give them their quiet time, mellow music on low, and give them a nice thanks upon exit. It's important to pick up on social cues.


----------



## Xobbit1 (Sep 1, 2017)

He hasn't responded lool did he get deactivated from here too? sad life haha Then he wold say the problem is with pax and drivers


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Xobbit1 said:


> He hasn't responded lool did he get deactivated from here too? sad life haha Then he wold say the problem is with pax and drivers


The problem is all of us, not him. We didn't respond with how great he was.


----------

